# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Ferrum Lek (iniekcje) opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ferrum Lek (iniekcje),
przyjmowałam w stanie niedoboru żelaza, wcześniej przyjmowałam tabletki niestety niewchłaniany się, a ten lek w końcu zaczął działać ....

----------

